# Lop ears



## yramnot (Aug 5, 2010)

I've read in several places that lop rabbits apparently can't move their ears or lift them. My rabbits appear to be different, and I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this in their own rabbits. Normally, my bunnies' ears lay flat against their heads. But when something interesting or startling happens, they may lift up a single ear and turn it to listen. On very rare occasions I've seen them lift both at the same time, but only very rarely. If I can get a picture, I'll put it up. This seems really interesting, and I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a Fuzzy/Holland Lop and a pure Holland Lop, but both are babies still and there ears haven't even fully dropped yet, so I don't know much about this but I am very interested and will be checking up on this to see what others say on this subject.
Thanks for posting


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2010)

I have read in the rabbitry that pure bred Holland Lops actually do have control of their ears. They can pop them up if need be, but usually they are hanging down.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a HL and he can move his to listen, I've only seen one at a time come to attention, haha. Just slightly. I've heard of them being able to move both, sure.


----------



## yramnot (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool, glad to know I'm not alone in this!  It's pretty neat, seeing them do that... It reminds me of dogs in disney movies that have floppy ears, but lift them up to listen. Very comical.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha, Yes, they do, which is why they should be in shows, too cute!:biggrin:


----------



## yramnot (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a picture! Peter was lounging in the living room, and the neighbor's dog started barking outside.


----------



## Holland_Lop (Aug 7, 2010)

my holland lop looks exactly like that picture when he hears something. Sometimes he lifts both ears at the same time, like if he is really startled by a loud noise or something.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 7, 2010)

A lop rabbit with a correct crown will have little or no ear control.

Mixed breed lops or lops without correct crowns may be able to move their ears up, down, and around.


----------



## Debacus (Aug 8, 2010)

There can be a tny amount of movement in fully lopped Holland (mini lops in UK) rabbits ears but if the crown is pinched then yes they can lift them. Undesirable for showing but cute in pet rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 8, 2010)

That's a really cute pic!


----------

